# Sunday afternoon



## teegirl (Jul 18, 2018)

I know that there is something good on the television on Sunday afternoon, but I have about 5/6 hrs off work and I'm in Kent with my clubs in the boot :fore:
So if anyone feels like showing me round their gc or a game within half hours drive from Cranbrook you would make my weekend .........oh and it is my bday


----------



## jusme (Jul 18, 2018)

I am thousands of miles away but hope someone rescues you from TV. Good luck


----------



## Leftie (Jul 18, 2018)

Would loved to have hosted you at Sundridge but probably well outside your traveling window and doubly expensive at weekends even though the course will be almost empty.

There are some Forumites down that way - ChrisD in Ashford, Letitrip (Ewan) at Nizells, ChrisC at Bearstead (if he is still around on the Forum) plus a few others in the area.  I'd be happy to travel down and make up a 3/4 ball and buy you a birthday drink if someone local can offer you a game.


----------



## jusme (Jul 19, 2018)

Not a sinner.....willing


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunday am I could of played but sadly not PM.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 21, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Sunday am I could of played but sadly not PM.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, shame but I have to work until about 12
Sods law I've had food poisoning since Thursday night &#129326;

Might have a walk round Leeds castle nine holes humming a tune &#128521;&#129315;


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2018)

Captains charity day and it's a shotgun team comp I'm afraid


----------



## teegirl (Jul 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Captains charity day and it's a shotgun team comp I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

No worries Chris, play well &#128513;


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2018)

Leeds castle is nice little course. A couple of holes aren't great but the par 4 towards the castle is stunning


----------



## teegirl (Jul 21, 2018)

As long as it's not too hilly and the sun is shining will be a nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon &#128522;


----------



## badger57 (Jul 21, 2018)

teegirl said:



			Thanks, shame but I have to work until about 12
Sods law I've had food poisoning since Thursday night &#63790;

Might have a walk round Leeds castle nine holes humming a tune &#62985;&#63779;
		
Click to expand...

Have you had a look at this course ?
Lamberhurst  Golf  Club ,not far from Cranbrook.
visitors tee times/special offers :-  3pm  &  4pm  .


----------



## teegirl (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks looks a nice course have to leave it until I have a bit longer time to play, have to be back at work around 6. Have you played there is it worth a round?


----------



## badger57 (Jul 21, 2018)

teegirl said:



			Thanks looks a nice course have to leave it until I have a bit longer time to play, have to be back at work around 6. Have you played there is it worth a round?
		
Click to expand...

Played there a few times on society days, really liked it the greens were very good.
If you have to be back to work by  6  you could play Tenterden Golf Club 
Not far from Cranbrook & they do a deal from 1pm.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 21, 2018)

badger57 said:



			Played there a few times on society days, really liked it the greens were very good.
If you have to be back to work by  6  you could play Tenterden Golf Club 
Not far from Cranbrook & they do a deal from 1pm.
		
Click to expand...


 &#128077; played a couple of times the front 9, nice little club. 
Played at Hawkhurst once and decided if I had to be a member I would give up,...... I guess it was the winter! even so never going back.


----------



## badger57 (Jul 21, 2018)

If you are in the Cranbrook area in August, Chart Hills Golf Club
are offering a 4 ball deal for Â£150.
To celebrate their 25th anniversary
All day Tuesday's & Thursday's
and after 2pm on  Friday's,Saturday's and Sunday's.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 21, 2018)

Mini meet &#128513;


----------



## Dando (Jul 22, 2018)

badger57 said:



			If you are in the Cranbrook area in August, Chart Hills Golf Club
are offering a 4 ball deal for Â£150.
To celebrate their 25th anniversary
All day Tuesday's & Thursday's
and after 2pm on  Friday's,Saturday's and Sunday's.
		
Click to expand...

Been wanting to play chart hills for ages so could be up for a game at those prices


----------



## badger57 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: Sunday afternoon  Chart  Hills*



Dando said:



			Been wanting to play chart hills for ages so could be up for a game at those prices
		
Click to expand...

                          Will Post On Arrange A Game Today

                             See If Anyone Is Interested


----------

